# puppy broke shoulder blade



## jamie lind

my 6 month old GS ran full speed into my receiver hitch. She broke her shoulder blade. The vet said im to keep her as sedate as possible for 6 weeks. No ball no tug no stairs no nothing. Its been less than 48 hours and she is already nuts which is driving me nuts. Even when i let her out to the bathroom she runs full speed around unless i leash her. then she pulls nonstop on the leash. Any suggestions?


----------



## Erica Boling

Lots and lots and lots of big, meaty bones? Freeze some of them so it takes longer to pick away at them?


----------



## Bob Scott

When one of my GSDs was treated for heartworm I had to keep him slightly sedated for almost 6 wks.


----------



## brad robert

sorry to hear of this was the dog in pain or is it in pain I know with my gsd the only way i would keep her still is like bob said and sedate some of the time shes not crated


----------



## jamie lind

when it first happened she could not stand at all. she just kept falling on her face then strugled to get up only to fall again. By the time i got her to the vet she was able to walk on it. now she only limps a bit. the limp is much worse after she has laid down for a while. She has been aggresive to certain strangers. I am assuming this is because she is in pain and being a little defensive. the aggresion is just barking, not growling or biting. she's fine with them after i tell her its OK. She is on pain meds but they dont seem to quiet her down. The bones sound like a great idea hopefully they wear off a little energy. Im just worried about her hurting it. today i opened my truck door and she jumped in then out before i could stop her.


----------



## ann schnerre

oh jamie...i think a broken shoulder blade is about as bad as a broken pelvis, ie, only strict crate rest will allow it to heal. 

leashed walks only (so she's not jumping in and out of the truck), frozen shank bones, frozen kongs w/peanut butter or cream cheese mixed w/kibble, an "endless treat" toy, ummm, perhaps some herbal "calming" diet additive (connie knows way more than i do about those). 

perhaps some OB to keep her mind occupied for a bit, like, IDK, just working on "sit" or "fuss" or "platz"? that doesn't require much physical movement...

i'm trying to think of things that might keep my 7 mo old wild-child occupied in this situation...yikes! hope SOME of this helps!!


----------



## Konnie Hein

Sorry to hear about your puppy, Jamie. I have nothing to add, except that my Malinois ran into the hitch on our truck a couple of weeks ago at full speed and slammed his shoulder. Damn dog kept running around and I had to practically tackle him to get him to lie down so I could check for damage. When I let him up, he limped a few steps and then took off running again, acting like nothing happened. I feel pretty fortunate that he wasn't seriously hurt because I thought for sure he would be broken. 

Who would think hitches could be so dangerous!?! I hope your pup heals quickly!


----------



## Tina Rempel

I had a horse I had to keep slight sedation for a few weeks during stall rest for a fractured leg. He would never have survived without that. Maybe see if you vet has something mild to take the edge off. I hope all heals well.


----------

